# Lathe Chisel Rack



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Just hung up a rack I made to hold 15 chisels. That's more than I usually use but that way there there. 

All I used material wise was just a 10' 2 1/2" sch. 40 PVC pipe from HD and a few pieces of 1x4" and from the cull lumber rack. So about $15.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Forgot the pictures!


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

That's a good design. I but this one a few months ago. I have since mounted it on my wall near my lathe.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

both are awesome.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Burb said:


> That's a good design. I but this one a few months ago. I have since mounted it on my wall near my lathe.


I like that one better than mine. I didn't want to put that much work into mine. 

I got the idea from a you tube video


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

BigJoe16 said:


> I like that one better than mine. I didn't want to put that much work into mine.
> 
> I got the idea from a you tube video


I like them both.. But iay steal Burbs design


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

BigJoe16 said:


> I like that one better than mine. I didn't want to put that much work into mine.
> 
> I got the idea from a you tube video


Thanks, but I have thought of making something similar to yours for some other items. I like the ease of it. Mine took more time that I wanted to spend, but I was already involved.




RusDemka said:


> I like them both.. But iay steal Burbs design


Help yourself. I actually got the design from another member of our turning club who got it out of a magazine 15-20 years ago. I can try to get you measurements & specifics if you'd like.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Burb said:


> Thanks, but I have thought of making something similar to yours for some other items. I like the ease of it. Mine took more time that I wanted to spend, but I was already involved.
> 
> Help yourself. I actually got the design from another member of our turning club who got it out of a magazine 15-20 years ago. I can try to get you measurements & specifics if you'd like.


If u could please


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Now if you take the BURB design make it 34" long, lower the bottom support with the cutouts about 1 1/2" you have a fishing rod rack. This is basically the design I use for FRR's. Just make sure the very bottom piece is at 45 degrees.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

RusDemka said:


> I like them both.. But may steal Burbs design


Me too ... I like the way it hangs over one of those outfeed supports (something I've already got, for once!)

If you can find a plan easily, please post -- but if not, it isn't so complex that I can't figure out how to screw it up myself :laughing:


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> If u could please


I'll try to post the build info this evening.



Bob Willing said:


> Now if you take the BURB design make it 34" long, lower the bottom support with the cutouts about 1 1/2" you have a fishing rod rack. This is basically the design I use for FRR's. Just make sure the very bottom piece is at 45 degrees.


IIRC, the man who originally posted the design in a magazine stated that his design was based off of a fishing pole rack.



duncsuss said:


> Me too ... I like the way it hangs over one of those outfeed supports (something I've already got, for once!)


After I made the rack, I just placed 1/4" bolts through the back support piece and used fender washers and a nylon nut. It allowed me to easily remove the roller from the stand, then place the rack on it and reinstall the roller. I have since mounted the rack on my way as I moved around a few tools and I have room for it now.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Heres a few pictures that should help. This was originally posted in the March 2008 issue of American Woodworker. If anyone has any specific questions, please feel free to ask. I will help the best I can.

Mark


----------



## TCWood (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm working on a multi-level rotating (using 2 levels of lazy susan bearing sets) system for my tools. I scrapped part of it a few months ago because I didn't like mixing pine and spruce, and redoing the part that I scrapped has to wait at least a year until I consolidate my tools (they're divided by 2,800 miles!).

Also, I scrapped the pine part additionally because I reworked the plan to include a small cabinet that will hold lathe accessories like centers, chuck accessories, tool rests, etc. The idea is to have a rotating system that will contain everything I need to move quickly and efficiently on my lathe.

Look for pictures.... in a year or two.


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

I built one a few months ago along the lines of Burb's and yes I have a double sided fishing rod rack similar to it. The rod rack is a trestle style that can be broken down and stacked flat to move. 

Good work guys I like them both.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Wonder if you cause the same design but scaled down for a pen display????


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> Wonder if you cause the same design but scaled down for a pen display????


I don't see why not. It might block you from seeing them though.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

BigJoe16 said:


> I don't see why not. It might block you from seeing them though.


Not if its made of prexiglass..


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

This is mine.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

RusDemka said:


> Wonder if you cause the same design but scaled down for a pen display????


Or you could scale it up and make a pool cue rack. This is my fishing rod rack/pool cue rack.


----------



## Syd Sellers (Feb 2, 2013)

*Safety first*

I notice that you all have your tools pointing up!!!!! I sure. Hope that you never have a lose of balance resulting in landing on these racks. Why don,t you point them down.??? 

Just for fun, have a look at mine. Its on my. Web site.

Http:www.rocky-roost-woodturnings.com


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Syd Sellers said:


> I notice that you all have your tools pointing up!!!!! I sure. Hope that you never have a lose of balance resulting in landing on these racks. Why don,t you point them down.???
> 
> Just for fun, have a look at mine. Its on my. Web site.
> 
> Http:www.rocky-roost-woodturnings.com


I think you would want to be carful pulling out the bottom tools for the same reason http://www.rocky-roost-woodturnings.com/wood-turning-blog/tool-holder-lazy-susan.html


----------

